# Exhibitions



## thecoopes (Feb 1, 2006)

All you engineers and metal bashers. Please don’t forget that we have two exhibitions coming up in Birmingham.

Glassex and Mach 2006
Glassex is March the 5th to the 9th 
Mach 2006 is May the 15th to the 19th.

Regards

John


----------

